# Delton C16



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all, I have installed a RailPro system in my Aristo U25b, and my Bachmann Spectrum C19.

I am considering adding a LM-3S-G module to my Delton C16, I haven't taken it apart yet but the Locomotive shell looks small.
Has anyone done this upgrade, and if so willing to share some tips tricks, and oh maybe a wiring diagram.
Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the LM-3S module, but years ago I squeezed a complete Aristo on-board Train Engineer plus the accessory board, plus a relay board (the accessory board relays were too low rated,) in to the boiler. It was an older Aristo version, and I believe there was a big round cast lump of weight in the boiler, which I replaced with some smaller lead weights in the bottom under all this pile of electronics. The batteries went in the tender, along with a sound card from a slopeback tender. The rig is still there and still works, though I had to replace the batteries a couple of years ago.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> I don't know about the LM-3S module, but years ago I squeezed a complete Aristo on-board Train Engineer plus the accessory board, plus a relay board (the accessory board relays were too low rated,) in to the boiler. It was an older Aristo version, and I believe there was a big round cast lump of weight in the boiler, which I replaced with some smaller lead weights in the bottom under all this pile of electronics. The batteries went in the tender, along with a sound card from a slopeback tender. The rig is still there and still works, though I had to replace the batteries a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 60799


Pete,
Hi and thank you for the response. You certainly found a way to stuff lots of electronics in that Locomotive, nice job.
Since I posted last night I opened up the Loco and I am pretty sure the LM-3S-g module will fit.
You are correct there is a large cast lump in the bottom of the boiler tube, it fills about 1/2 of the shell. 
I am still hoping to find someone who has a wiring diagram to guide me through a successful install.
A wiring diagram for the Delton C-16 would be all I really need.


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Update, my C-16 runs under RailPro control. I have added a cab light and a rear light to the Locomotive, as well as a speaker for the RailPro sound system. Very happy so far with how the upgrade worked out. Many thanks again to Don Sweet of RCS who provided guidance and the RailPro equipment for my project.
I have attached a couple of pictures if anyone is interested in more detail, please let me know.


----------

